# What happened???????



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 16, 2012)

My account is all screwed up! EVERYTHING IS GONE!!!!! WHAT HAPPENED???????


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh noes! What to do! Whatever ya do DONT goto the SUPPORT forum and read this LINK!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 16, 2012)

I just did sfter vhis post.* FUUUUUUUCK ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *I lost every post and pic. I can never get those pics back!!!!!!!!!* FUUUUUUUCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

sucks bro and I know you had some awesome ones! Next time if you decide to upload again ... upload threw photobucket saves everything for the off chance this happens again..

I have one pic.....


----------



## juggalo666 (Mar 18, 2012)

what the hell is that?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I just did sfter vhis post.* FUUUUUUUCK ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *I lost every post and pic. I can never get those pics back!!!!!!!!!* FUUUUUUUCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!*


 your shit is not lost per se.. yah, it's not on this site any longer, but if you wanted to, you could go do a google cached search of all your posts, copy and paste them back to this site, and your pix would no longer be lost but rather found, and your post count would go back to what it was prior to the hack job...


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have one pic.....



hahaha, what is that?


----------



## ant1408 (Mar 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> sucks bro and I know you had some awesome ones! Next time if you decide to upload again ... upload threw photobucket saves everything for the off chance this happens again..
> 
> I have one pic.....


is that cotton candy on your plant


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> sucks bro and I know you had some awesome ones! Next time if you decide to upload again ... upload threw photobucket saves everything for the off chance this happens again..
> 
> I have one pic.....


Ummm, that aint right. What the holy hell is that?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2012)

His plant has VD, looks like genital warts


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 25, 2012)

it's called crown gall disease caused by an infection of agrobacterium. I use this agrobac to transfect plants in vitro, and even make them glo


----------

